# Glock for pocket carry?



## Sidewayz (Nov 30, 2007)

Im kind of confused with all of the different models of Glocks that are offered. So I thought ya'll may be able to help me out. 

Is there a Glock that is small enough for pocket carry? After searching Glock.com it looks as though the G26 is about the smallest pistol thay offer. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

In short???
No.

Do they need one?
Yes.

Can you build a pocket-sized pistol with Glock reliability/simplicity/design?
Doubtful. If you could, they'd have built it for now.

The closest answer is a Kahr... Similar, but admittedly not as reliable.

If Glock (Springer/Sig/etc) built a pocket sized 9mm, they'd sell faster than they could ship them. I'd be second in line, right after Mike Barham.

JW


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

to summarize what has been on this forum 
the g26 is a bit heavy and thick for pocket carry
also
most responses are keltec 3at (and/or the new ruger 380) for pocket carry in a desantis "nemesis" holder or the galco's "pocket protector"


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

jeff - i brought this up yesterday and today mike barham said that glock would probably have them stopped because of governmental import regs


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have successfully carried a Glock 26 in the front pocket of Columbia cargo shorts (not the cargo pocket, the front pocket) in hot Phoenix summers. It's a big gun for pocket carry, but you can do it - in big pockets!

The 26 (9mm) is the same size as the 27 (.40) and 33 (.357). All can work in big pockets, but it isn't easy. You'll also need a pretty sturdy belt.

Though I've made it work with the Glock, I am always on the lookout for a true "pocket nine" that costs less than an AR15. I have some hopes for the KelTec PF9, which I will likely try when I finally get home.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I tried the PF9 AGAIN, Mike... In the front pocket of jeans (regular loose cut Old Navy jeans), and in the front pocket of cargo shorts.

It's thin enough, but too long and too tall. I wish they'd figure a way to make a P-3AT stretched to the 9mm, but it's not, it's a LOT bigger.

The Kahr PM9 is significantly smaller, but $700.

Hense, like you, I now own a P3AT. Mine's in "pretty" hard chrome... Virtually no sights, but soon to wear an Armalaser (next check). At $289, plus $150 for the laser... It's a pocketable bargain.

Heck, one for each pocket???

JW


----------



## Sidewayz (Nov 30, 2007)

I was afraid of that. I guess I'll have to consider the P3AT or the new Ruger. Just do not like the look of those pistols. And would aslo rather have 9mm. 

Anyway, thanks for the info guys!!!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

They ain't pretty... and at more than a few feet, they're questionably effective... but the're much better than nothing at all. At arm's length to 15 feet, I'm sure they're plenty to stop with, assuming you get a chest or head hit.

I wear shorts and a fitted tucked in golf shirt to work most days... Not a lot of concealment options. I now carry an XD in my bag, and a P3AT in my pocket.

JW


----------

